# Metro North Leases NS Line To Port Jervis



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2003)

> Metro-North Railroad has approved a long-term lease for the Port Jervis, N.Y., line, preparing the way for the eventual purchase of the 65-mile route from Norfolk Southern.


The full story from Trains.com.


----------

